# Lack of PPC on Starlight



## Blackwolf (Mar 6, 2012)

So, as mentioned in my (lengthy) trip report saga over on that thread, me and Mrs. Blackwolf just got back from an Epic trip from Atlantic Canada to California. All of the Amtrak travel in the US was through a 50,000 point redemption for three-zone bedroom award. Our last leg, from PDX to SAC, was on the _Coast Starlight_ and our train was absent a Pacific Parlor Car, instead a Sightseer Lounge was substituted.

I'm not really seeking anything, instead I'm more curious. Passengers paying for their tickets are commonly awarded vouchers when their trip aboard the CS lacks a PPC, what about passengers traveling on an AGR redemption? Does AGR give a portion of redeemed points back, or will they just laugh you off the phone?

I somehow doubt our trip would get anything back, if they do credit, because we had already gone three zones into PDX from NFL. The extra jaunt down on the CS was a little extra bonus thanks to the requested routing when our reservation was made; _Empire Builder_ to _Coast Starlight_ instead of the normal routing of _California Zephyr_ out of CHI.

Thanks for any input out there!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Mar 6, 2012)

Last year on an AGR trip, I had a missed connection that ended up giving me an overnight in CHI on Amtrak's dime. Seeing it was an AGR trip, the Agent told me to call about a week after I got back to get some kind of credit, and I ended up with a nice $250 Voucher  So it would be worth making the call.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 6, 2012)

I would call and notify them of the situation. Most likely, you will not get points back, but you may get a voucher!






After all, they can only say "No" - and if you have any status, I think it might be a "Yes"!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 6, 2012)

Back in the "Good Ole Days" when the AGR Loopholes still Existed, I made a 1 Zone Loophole Trip  (15,000 Points in BC/Roomettes) from KWD-KCY-LAX-PDX-CBS, then had a Paid Coach Ticket from CBS-CHI but was allowed to stay in My Roomette from CBS-CHI. There was No PPC on the CS from LAX-PDX, a CCC was Substittuted for the PPC! When I returned Home, I called AGR and while they Don"t Usually Refund Points (except for Cancelled Trains)), I received a Nice $200 Voucher that I used to Extend Another Loophole Trip :wub: , the Old Slidell Loophole!  As was Said, Call, doesn't hurt, the PPC is the Best Thing on the Starlight so your Chances are Good to Receive Something, just Not Points! Good Luck, Let us Know What Happens!


----------



## yarrow (Mar 6, 2012)

we were on an agr redemption on the cs last month pdx-lax and had a ccc instead of a ppc. called amtrak and asked for customer service and recieved a $100 voucher without problem


----------



## AlanB (Mar 6, 2012)

Yarrow has it right.

Call Amtrak and get Customer Service on the line. AGR most likely will not credit you back any points if you call them. It's really a customer service thing, not an AGR thing.


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 7, 2012)

It seems as if I'm convinced to contact Customer Service, based on the responses. The good thing is the call will not be just to complain about the lack of a PPC on the Starlight, I have a list of Amtrak employees to really commend on the other trains we traveled on, from Conductor down to wait staff in the dining car. While a voucher may or may not hang in the balance, the reality is this was the best Amtrak experience I have ever had, and a great way to introduce Mrs. Blackwolf to the company. She's sold, and we will be traveling on the train as often as is practical together.

I'll report on what the outcome is, when it happens.


----------



## pdxjim (Mar 7, 2012)

And you could get Customer Service who says "there is no guarantee for a Parlour Car" and refused any compensation. Yeah, I should have called back to get another agent, but let it go.

Jim in PDX


----------



## Blackwolf (Mar 9, 2012)

Update:

The Customer Service agent I spoke with on the phone was very nice and quite surprised to hear about me wanting to say _good things_ about Amtrak. But when it came to the lack of a Parlor Car, all she could do was be apologetic. A case number has been assigned for both the commendations given (I gave praise to some of the shining stars we had for Amtrak personnel on our trip) and the complaint about the PPC. No voucher, unfortunately.

It was worth a try! All we can do is hope for a PPC on our next Starlight trip!


----------



## yarrow (Mar 10, 2012)

amtrak's lack of consistency in most all areas of customer service is irritating


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 10, 2012)

I can't remember where, but I'm fairly certain I remember reading somewhere that Amtrak does not guarantee a PPC on 11 & 14, and that a SSL will be substituted if a PPC is bad ordered.


----------



## leemell (Mar 10, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> I can't remember where, but I'm fairly certain I remember reading somewhere that Amtrak does not guarantee a PPC on 11 & 14, and that a SSL will be substituted if a PPC is bad ordered.


I have too read that and was the recipient of a voucher for very late arrival, but not the missing PPC.


----------



## yarrow (Mar 12, 2012)

with such a heavily promoted amenity (see the coast starlight welcome aboard guide or the amtrak system timetable) i don't think it unreasonable for amtrak to give customers some consideration when the ppc is not available. also, as i mentioned elsewhere, a ppc attendant recently told me that part of our sleeper fare is dedicated to the ppc.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Mar 12, 2012)

yarrow said:


> with such a heavily promoted amenity (see the coast starlight welcome aboard guide or the amtrak system timetable) i don't think it unreasonable for amtrak to give customers some consideration when the ppc is not available. also, as i mentioned elsewhere, a ppc attendant recently told me that part of our sleeper fare is dedicated to the ppc.



I agree with you... to an extent. Those who would prefer a SSL or a CCC over a PPC must be a very rare breed. In my first post in this thread, I was just relating what I remember reading somewhere, But to elaborate further, I've had a SSL substitution myself, but it never occured to me to expect compensation. I'm just happy Amtrak is trying to keep the PPCs running. They are certainly some of the oldest rolling stock Amtrak has, and like anything old, (myself included :help: ) parts wear out and one can't count on things being as reliable as they once were.  If people complain enough, maybe Amtrak will revisit their commitment to keeping the PPCs?


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Mar 12, 2012)

One has to wonder what will become of the PPCs once they are retired. Although they are unique and interesting cars with a lot of potential for a Private, because they are Hi-Level many potential owners may shy away since they cannot readily mate these with Single Level cars. Maybe Amtrak can auction them off for Points-I'd enjoy owning one but the neighbors may grouse if I parked it in the street or even the back yard :lol:


----------



## yarrow (Mar 12, 2012)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> One has to wonder what will become of the PPCs once they are retired. Although they are unique and interesting cars with a lot of potential for a Private, because they are Hi-Level many potential owners may shy away since they cannot readily mate these with Single Level cars. Maybe Amtrak can auction them off for Points-I'd enjoy owning one but the neighbors may grouse if I parked it in the street or even the back yard :lol:


our property is not covered by any covenant banning rolling stock afaik. as for our neighbors, they would like it. i am just sorry i didn't get a caboose when they were given away for the price of moving


----------

